# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Не могу установить конфигурацию

## svaf

Выбираю установочный файл из диска1 дистрибутива конфигурации, пишет: "программа не запускается"...подскажите, что делаю не так? Пользуюсь win7

----------


## llpass

под вистой и W7 плохо запускаются и устанвливаются  1с 7.7 ..  советую инсталируй  где нибудь на ХР потом перенеси папкой..  что  саму  программу что базу..
выведи ярлык куда нада..  если нужен запуск монопольный режим в ярлыке допиши  /m  (C:\Program Files (x86)\1Cv77\BIN\1cv7s.exe" /m)

----------

brizcafe (14.03.2012), svaf (28.11.2011)

----------


## svaf

Спасибо, так и сделала, все получилось)

----------

